# RMC Rations



## blue (5 Aug 2010)

Two questions:

A)    Modified, see next post.

B)    I will hopefully find this ansewer after reading the document I am searching for, but is there a reason that OCdts living off campus (and thus not paying for meals) are unable to purchase a meal plan for lunch only? 

My reason for asking B) is that Rations at RMC cost more on a meal-to-meal basis, than if you pay for rations monthly. Though RMC cadets must pay rations 12 months/yr, it is possible that some have been paying rations all summer (while not at RMC), only to return and be forced to pay the higher prices of single meals.


----------



## blue (5 Aug 2010)

I apologize for my inexperience,

Please allow me to modify question A)

I am looking for documents that pertain to the ammount RMC cadets pay for rations, what is used as a guideline for the Cadet 
Dining Hall budget/orders/regulations, and why RMC cadets cannot seperate R&Q.

DAOD 3012-0
CFP 269
CFAO 3614


I'm sure there are more out there...


----------



## captloadie (6 Aug 2010)

A change in R&Q policy no longer allows separting R&Q at any base. All members who live in shacks must pay for Rations, whether they eat them or not, the caveat being that they are not on IR or separated from their primary residence. There are several threads on this forum you can searcg for the arguments for and against this.

Rations in the military aren't like a university meal plan. You can't tailor it to meet your needs. It is an all or nothing deal. Bring a lunch or pay the ala carte price.


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

blue said:
			
		

> I apologize for my inexperience,
> 
> Please allow me to modify question A)
> 
> ...



DAODs The bottom of the DAOD links to all of the refs pertaining to rations, but you`ll need DIN to access those.

QR&Os (See Art 36.35)


----------



## Strike (6 Aug 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> A change in R&Q policy no longer allows separting R&Q at any base. All members who live in shacks must pay for Rations, whether they eat them or not, the caveat being that they are not on IR or separated from their primary residence. There are several threads on this forum you can searcg for the arguments for and against this.
> 
> Rations in the military aren't like a university meal plan. You can't tailor it to meet your needs. It is an all or nothing deal. Bring a lunch or pay the ala carte price.



I beg to differ.  Every other base allows cash sales.  There's no reason why RMC cadet mess should not offer the same to those cadets who live off the base, such as those who are married or the UTPNCMs.

Now, for those living ON the grounds, no, they cannot de-link.


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.  Every other base allows cash sales.  There's no reason why RMC cadet mess should not offer the same to those cadets who live off the base, such as those who are married or the UTPNCMs.
> 
> Now, for those living ON the grounds, no, they cannot de-link.



I think you both said exactly the same thing.


----------



## Strike (6 Aug 2010)

My bad.  It's Friday and I'm fighting to stay awake.


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> My bad.  It's Friday and I'm fighting to stay awake.



I know a cure for that!!  >


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (6 Aug 2010)

Don't think you guys are the first with that problem...When I was at RMC, each year people would complain about the exact same thing and each year we would have the same answer. Basically, the CF policy is against you on this one...


----------



## Pusser (7 Aug 2010)

As has been said, it's an all or nothing deal.  You can't buy a "lunch only" plan, so if you are not on ration strength, you have to pay the a la carte rate.

As for RMC cadets paying R&Q year round, that is correct.  Presumably, the RMC cadet is away on summer training at another base, where R&Q is again payable.  And yes, you still have to pay R&Q while on leave.  This is because the R&Q rate takes your leave entitlement into account.  Thus if you pay for R&Q each month for 12 months,you actually only pay the cost of rations for roughly 11 months.    

Ever notice that there is a "Ration Strength" box on your leave pass?  Theoretically, if you don't take any leave in a given year (no longer actually possible), you should be charged an extra month's R&Q.  I never actually saw that happen though.  Furthermore, if you are on leave, even if you don't go anywhere and continue to live in quarters, you are not entitled to eat in the mess unless you buy a meal ticket for each meal consumed while on leave.


----------



## Lumber (12 Aug 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.  Every other base allows cash sales.  There's no reason why RMC cadet mess should not offer the same to those cadets who live off the base, such as those who are married or the UTPNCMs.
> 
> Now, for those living ON the grounds, no, they cannot de-link.



There are cash sales of meals at RMC. You can buy meal "tickets" at the RMC Cadet Drinking Mess (from the mess manager), or if you are military, you can sign a (can't remember exactly what it's called) "meal sign in book" and you will have the given amount deducted from you pay. 

The problem with this system is it is very expensive. I believe they charge around $14-$16 a day for rations when you are on R&Q, but dinner alone when using the "meal sign in book" is $10-$12, if I recall correctly.

Personally, I think if you are an RMC cadet living off campus, your meals should cost less than civilians/non-rmc military personnel. This way, living-off cadets can eat lunch with their classmates (and build camaraderie) without racking up a huge monthly food bill. But that's just MHO.


----------

